# AIO_Pump Anschluss sinnlos?



## Stread (5. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,

ich möchte mein PC Upgrade und werde ein neues Mainboard kaufen. Intel 1200 für i7-10700K.
Da ich vorhabe eine AIO WaKü zu verbauen habe ich geschaut, dass das Mainboard neben 2 CPU Lüfter Anschlüssen einen  AIO_Pump Anschluss hat. Dachte dass braucht man. Nun sehe ich bei der *Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280* das diese nur ein Kabel hat und das an den CPU_Fan Anschluss kommt.

Kann ich also auch ein Mainboard bestellen, was keinen AIO_Pump Anschluss hat weil auch zukünftige AIOs diesen Anschluss nicht brauchen?
Oder wird man sich später ärgern, weil man genau diesen Anschluss sucht?


----------



## IICARUS (5. Oktober 2020)

Das hat mit früher oder später nichts zu tun, kommt immer ganz darauf an welche AIO gekauft wird.
Ein AIO_Pump Anschluss zu haben ist zwar nicht verkehrt, aber mit einer AIO auch nicht zwingend notwendig.

Der Unterschied liegt meist darin das solch ein Port eine höhere Leistungsaufnahme ab kann.
Das wird aber auch mit einem direktem Anschluss an das Netzteil erreicht, da es wenig Sinn macht eine Pumpe nach CPU-Temperatur zu regeln.
Diese speziellen Anschlüsse lassen sich auch meist nicht regeln.


----------



## Viking30k (6. Oktober 2020)

Hm also eine ryujin 360 funktioniert nur am Aio Pump Anschluss uneingeschränkt 

Beim normalen CPU Fan Anschluss konnte ich z.b die Drehzahl der Pumpe nicht sehen.  Da stand nur 0 rpm obwohl die Pumpe mit Vollgas lief 

Allerdings habe ich die Aio nicht mehr da sie 2 mal defekt war


----------

